# Britney Spears - geht jetzt der Familienkrieg los?



## astrosfan (8 Juni 2009)

7. Juni 2009
*Britney Spears - geht jetzt der Familienkrieg los?*

(hgm) Geht jetzt der Stress im Hause Spears richtig los? Nachdem Britney schon mit ihrem Vater Jamie nicht mehr einer Meinung ist, sorgt jetzt auch noch Onkel Willie für böses Blut: Er erhebt nun schlimme Vorwürfe gegen seinen eigenen Bruder Jamie. Der habe während Britneys Kindheit ein Alkoholproblem gehabt und seiner Familie das Leben zur Hölle gemacht. „Als Britney gerade mal vier war, wollte er sturzbetrunken mit ihr wegfahren. Als ich ihn aufhalten wollte, schlug er mich. Wir haben uns vor Britney geprügelt“, erzählt der Onkel. 2004 habe Jamie sich dann wegen seiner Trinkerei behandeln lassen. Außerdem habe Britney schon mit 18 das starke Antidepressivum Prozac verschrieben bekommen, da sie Angstzustände gehabt haben soll. Stimmen die Vorwürfe, wäre es kein Wunder, dass Britney immer wieder Probleme hat. Auch dass ein solcher Vater jetzt über sie und ihr Vermögen bestimmt, dürfte hart für die Sängerin sein. Von Familien-Zusammenhalt jedenfalls keine Spur …







Ist Britneys Kindheit der Grund ihrer Probleme? Schuld soll Jamie sein, er habe getrunken und geprügelt...

_Quelle:
viply_


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2009)

Na und? Viele hatten ne harte Kindheit, nicht nur die arme Britney.


----------



## JayP (15 Juni 2009)

Ja natürlich haben auch andere ne harte Kindheit, aber wünschen tue ich das keinem!

Denn auch wenn Britney Spears keine Zukunftssorgen aufgrund ihres Geldes haben sollte, weiß man doch nicht wie viel psychischer Schaden ihr letztendlich seit ihrer Kindheit zugefügt worden ist, so dass sie im Endeffekt mental ein kleines Kind geblieben ist, das mit dem Leben überhaupt nicht klar kommt.

Egal ob sie jetzt in den USA wieder halbwegs erfolgreich ist und man bei ihr von einem Comeback redet, ich persönlich glaube dass sie sehr stark gefährdet ist, Selbstmord zu begehen oder zu enden ala Anna Nicole Smith, weil da einfach bei IHr so viel persönlich im Argen liegt, und sie leider keinen Menschen um sich hat, den das interessiert, sondern alle nur eine Stück von ihrem Ruhm und Geld wollen, vor allem ihre Eltern, was ich am schlimmsten finde.

Wenn sich nicht mal die Eltern ehrlich für das "Wohl" ihres Kindes interessieren, und keiner in ihrem Umfeld mal ehrlich sagt, so bis hierhin und nicht weiter, Du trittst garnicht mehr auf und musst aus der Öffentlichkeit der Medien raus, um erst mal deine Probleme zu bewältigen, sondern Britney stattdessen mit Pillen vollstopft und ihr eine Diät verordnet damit sie endlich wieder auf die Bühne kann, um endlich wieder Geld einzubringen, dann kann ich nur sagen, ja sie tut mir leid.

Denn sie selbst kann sich nicht helfen, da sie meiner Meinung nach total weltfremd ist und sich nie normal entwickeln konnte ähnlich wie Michael Jackson.


----------

